# Albinoism



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

is there a known albino of all reptiles? if it is possible for albino to occur in anything?

also lucism?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

well it can happen in any species, even us:no1: whether its all species is probably unlikely, or at least known, but theres plenty in many snakes, lizards, frogs and crocodilians as we all know


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

-matty-b- said:


> is there a known albino of all reptiles? if it is possible for albino to occur in anything?
> 
> also lucism?


 
not sure really. i surpose its possible all it really turns out to be is just a frac of dna missing (pigmont i think)

cant really say dont no that much about albino


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It is theoretically possible for albinism to exist in any species that has black pigment; it hasn't been seen in all species yet, though....

Leucism is similar - it could happen but it hasn't been discovered in every species yet.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i think leucism can also be found in all species as well as albinoism, did u see the leucistic red breasted robin on the news the other day?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The robin wasn't leucistic - it was anerythristic at best. It still had melanin in the feathers - a true leucistic robin would have been white with dark eyes. Nifty-looking bird, though!


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont know about animals be leucistic but if you go on google and come up with random things that you think can be an albino its usually there. and as someone said it even happens in humans. just to give you a short list of the animals that they have found that are albino. add some if i miss any out lol (its early)
kangaroo, mice, rats, practically every kind of snake (there are some that i aint seen yet like a albino gtp, etb,rough green snake, ) dogs (i think) koala's, gorilla's, chimpanzee, macaque, dolphins, whale, sharks, manatee's, squirel, cats, hamsters, skunks, sugar gliders, tigers, (no its not just a white tiger i looked on google.)lions, leopards, ferrets, peakocks. owls, birds, badgers, deer, hedge hogs, tortoises, crocs, alligators, bears, 
strangely no pandas.
sorry about the list i had nothing better to do at 4 ish in the morning.
xsachax


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

is albino recessive in all species?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

theres some pics and info on leucism HERE


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Herpinfested said:


> is albino recessive in all species?


"Albino" is a really slippery term that may or may not be limited to a single mutant gene. Like in royal pythons -- is caramel albino really albino? It's not the same as the albino mutant gene. And in boa constrictors there are half a dozen mutants with "albino" somewhere in the name.

How loosely do you want to define "albino"? In cats, there is a mutant gene named dominant white that deletes pigment from the fur but not from the eyes. There are a couple of dominant mutants in horses that also lighten the horse, like the mutant that produces palomino.


----------

